# Smoking in the Rain



## walking dude (Apr 3, 2008)

where's Gene Kelly when you need him to break out in a song, like, "Singing in the Rain"?

wonder how many folks even know what i am talking about

smoking some cheese for my moms 75th birthday end of this month......wanted to get it done now, so the smokey flavor can max out.......didn't know it was going to start raining........SO......i did some redneck engineering








smoking some sharp cheddar......cheddar/jack........and monteray jack


----------



## walking dude (Apr 3, 2008)

i need a better seal around the bottom of the main chamber.......

any suggestions?


----------



## richtee (Apr 3, 2008)

What  you got water getting in? BTW  letting the rain hit the top dome is a good way to keep temps down if ya need to.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

Good looking set up Deud! Bet the cheese will be tasty.
Ya shoulda threw in a pan of salt too. lol Just kiddin.


----------



## smokin' joe (Apr 3, 2008)

He's salty enough CG, no need to add any...LMAO!!!


----------



## walking dude (Apr 3, 2008)

one thing........the top doen'st fit tite........never bother me before......this way no need to add a top vent..........but there.......plus looks like where the main body sits on the fire pan


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

LOL.......
we still luv ya deud!


----------



## walking dude (Apr 3, 2008)

whelp.......the rain has now turned to snow..........OH THE JOY OF IT


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Great idea when you need to shift gears, thanks for sharing.


----------



## doctor phreak (Apr 3, 2008)

dude its stilling snowing where u live...i live just below down 3 states and its like 75 degrees today....well good luck never tried smoking cheese might ask for help one day...sounds good....


----------



## walking dude (Apr 3, 2008)

yeah........supposed to be smoking venison summer sausage tomorrow


----------



## earache_my_eye (Apr 3, 2008)

That should be Iowa's State Motto:

SNOW HAPPENS!

I better copyright that quick......


----------



## walking dude (Apr 3, 2008)

well.........since i am cold smoking..........looks like after the cheese is done..........going to put some kosher salt on for several hours


----------



## earache_my_eye (Apr 3, 2008)

Ya just HAD to go and mention snow.......this is going on outside my house right now......


----------



## abelman (Apr 3, 2008)

In Colorado we just went from rain to snow to....hey, around here, you can ski and golf in the same day this time of year.

As for sealing the smoker, I have used a heat resistent blanket out here when things get really cold and usually can get by just using sand to keep temps up. I will say sand is very consistent, much more so than water for what it's worth.


----------



## walking dude (Apr 3, 2008)

at the moment.......smoking kosher salt, with nothing in the water pan......


----------

